# Baby pics update!!



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the oldest baby from Coby and Angel. It looks like Angel is split to pied after all, because she and Coby produced this gorgeous little creature! He is a whiteface pied split to lutino (and yes I'm pretty sure he's a boy). My husband and I have decided to keep him for breeding. According to the previous owner, the pair have never produced a pied baby so he is very special to me!




























And here is the whole clutch together. Two wf lutinos, a wf split to pied and lutino (pretty sure he's a boy), and a wf pied split to lutino (boy).



















And last but not least, here are my oldest babies. They are growing up so fast! They are eating seeds like champs, drinking water, perching on the higher perch, and are being slowly weaned off their daily feeding. They are all around 6 weeks old and are already pretty independent. I'm thinking they will all be fully weaned by the time they are 7-7 1/2 weeks old! Mama's babies are growing up! lol

Oh and I ended up with 3 males and a female from this clutch, two normal grays and two normal grays split to pied.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

All of your babies are absolutely adorable. They certainly made my heart melt!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I LIKE the pied  What is nice about him is that he is symetrical...meaning there are equal amounts of white flight feathers on both sides. This type of pied is excellent to save for breeding because the chances of producing symetrical and heavier pieds are greater.

Since he is pied there is also a chance that some of the lutino WF may be. Ususally if they are also pied their eyes are going to be a paler (jelly bean pink) and lighter pink than a normal WF lutino.

Your greys are beauties!!!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah I love the grays too! I hate that I have to part with the boys, but I have way too many as it is. And the little wf pied is absolutely my pride and joy! I know his clutch mates are small compared to him, but they aren't thin at all and are as healthy as they could be so that is all that matters. I will be able to sell them as pets, that is if I can part with them! I have raised them since they were newborns and they are my little miracles. I know how much is against little babies when they have to be hand reared from day one, and every one of them is just so special. I didn't think I would be able to raise all of them to as big as they are, but like I said... they are miracles. I haven't lost one of them, and a big part of that is because of you! Thanks again! 

Oh and one more thing, what kind of hen would you recommend I look for to pair with my little wf pied next year? Maybe a gray split to pied hen? Or another mutation split to pied? Maybe a lutino hen?


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your little babies are beautiful your WF pied reminds me of my Smudge, but I think yours is a little more symmetrical than mine, but my Smudge sings all day sings all night bless him, so I don’t think I will ever part with him, he’s a happy little sole, I am planning to breed with him, I will probably take him back to a standard split pied hen, but I will worry about that more when he is older, lol

With your guy, he is carrying lutino it will be interesting to see what Susanne recommends, I know she says you can lose quality with pied’s I would say normal grey split pied, to improve the pied and you would still get lutino babies through the dad (females), although I think unless partnered to wf hen they would be yellow lutino’s I think.

I will be curious to see what Susanne thinks is a good match.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'd pair him with any mutation hen that you know is split to pied. If you can lucky and find a lutino hen split to WF and Pied that would be great. Lutino pieds are beautiful. The only thing I would avoid is a visual WF of any mutation. Preferrably you would like every other generation to be a visual WF pairing. So with him the next generation can be any normal mutation split to pied, or if you want some WF offspring, also split to WF.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I will probably end up putting him (my husband has named him Roscoe) over a gray split to pied hen. I candled Duke and Daisy's new clutch today (7 eggs) and they don't seem to be doing to good this time around. I'm thinking the transition to the new flight and colony setting might have thrown them off a little, but maybe they'll get it right next time. It is still a little early to tell with the newer eggs, but they look infertile at this point. I am going to hold the female from their last clutch for breeding until I can get a split to pied gray hen from them. She is just a normal, but she is a nice looking bird. No pied ticks or markings unfortunately.

Another pair in my colony flight, Blitz and Peanut are nesting and I found their 2nd egg today so I guess we'll see. This is Blitz's first time breeding ever, so my expectations are not high. He is doing good protecting the nest and helping with incubating the eggs though. He is quite tame, so I think it's cute when he "pretends" to be intimidating and mock bites my hand. I love him! He is a normal gray split to pied and possibly lutino, and Peanut is lutino pearl (no bald spot). They chose each other so maybe they'll throw me a nice surprise. 

Anyways, sorry I tend to ramble and go off topic a lot. I love my birds, and when I get started I find it hard to stop. I feel sorry for my poor husband. He now knows more than he cares to know about cockatiels. lol


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

I know what you mean, I am understanding the mutations a lot more now, but in the beginning I found it so confusing all the sex linked genes and how it is passed on, and there was my hubby with a back ground in breeding birds and kind of understood about sex linked genes and so he ended up reading my Cockatiel book to help me understand the mutations more, lol

But basically I tell myself the hens they generally are what they are because there is only a few things they can actually carry, where the males can carry all sorts, so if buying from a bird sale your better to go for hens unless you can find good breeders who know the background of their birds, I don’t know about in the US but over here there are so many who haven’t got a clue and it is hard to find good birds so I am having to take a bit of a chance on some birds, I always keep an eye out for lutino’s but you hardly ever see them for sale or if you do they are really bald, you are so lucky to be able to get hold of the lutino’s the way you are managing to.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

It is hard to find good quality lutinos in my area. The few breeders around here don't really care about quality as much and you see the huge bald spots and all that. I lucked up and got Peanut and was very surprised that she didn't have a bald spot. The lady that raised her doesn't breed cockatiels anymore and sold out, but she always had excellent birds. This is no joke... me and my uncle are the only breeders of cockatiels in my area that actually sale hand fed babies. The breeders that sale to the pet stores pretty much just let the parents raise the babies so they are terrifed of people. The pet stores have no problem selling untamed cockatiels with no background information for $100 a piece which is rediculous. The lutinos have bald spots the size of quarters and the others have broken and dirty feathers. If the pet stores can sell birds like that then I know I won't have a bit of trouble selling good quality hand tamed cockatiels for a reasonable price. I already have most of my babies lined up to go to good homes and they're not even weaned yet.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh my god 100 dollars for untamed babies, they sell untamed babies over here for about 55 dollars you can get hand reared for about 120.

The reason I decided to hand raise birds is because you see so many in the stores over here who have been hand reared with no love and they are not very tame, I am hoping to be able to sell some on to devoted owners and keep the best ones for breeding maybe show.

I am putting together a little fact sheet with the all the essential basic care to maintain the best health for the bird as well as useful information for new owners, as well as a little starter pack containing a week supply of food and essentials like grit, calcium bone, just things that some people don’t even think about, I might even get some toy bits and pieces to make some toys so I can also put a toy in the pack too.

I will have to post the sheet I have put together to ask if anyone thinks I have left anything out.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Jenny10 said:


> Oh my god 100 dollars for untamed babies, they sell untamed babies over here for about 55 dollars you can get hand reared for about 120.
> 
> The reason I decided to hand raise birds is because you see so many in the stores over here who have been hand reared with no love and they are not very tame, I am hoping to be able to sell some on to devoted owners and keep the best ones for breeding maybe show.
> 
> ...


That is a brilliant idea! There are always handy hints and tips to pass on to others. If it helps someone else, that's great.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The best thing that a breeder can do for birds that will be sold is while wening offer them a variety of foods, especially veggies and greens. A weaning tiel should be able to recognize seed, and pellets and eat both. The same with the veggies/greens. This way the new owner does not have a battle of trying to get their tiel to try certain foods offered.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I was going to try and type up a care sheet as well upon the request of the future owner of one of my babies, so if you've already made one and don't care to post it that would be great! I am offering a package deal with my birds if the owners are interested. The package includes a cage, toys, mineral block/cuttle bone, a bag of food, and a care sheet so I think it is pretty convenient for the new owners. I am looking for cages online at wholesale prices and found a few on ebay.

It won't be long and my little ones will be leaving the nest for good. *sniffle, sniffle* lol


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

I will PM the sheet to you, some of the information wont be relevant for you living in the states but you can change to suite yourself.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

All are just adorable, and pretty, really loving the first clutch shown, wow!


----------

